# Update on my track



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Here's a few more pics.Since last time,I painted the infield green with Rustoleum enamel.It did an outstanding job of sealing up all of the edges until I get them filled in.
Also built a pc,installed sensors in the track,and hung a monitor over the back end of the track for lap counting.
I put up some temp walls around the perimeter as well.They do the trick for now.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/racerx10990/grass2.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/racerx10990/grass1.jpg

Tomorrow is wiring day.Yay!!!!!! I'll tap the power into the track in at least three places to start.

Mike


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Looking great, Mike! :thumbsup: Wish I was your neighbor!


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Great job Mike! Please be sure and take more pictures as you continue to move forward. Looks like you're a few months ahead of my schedule so I'm eager to see how you're approaching things.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Looking great, Mike! :thumbsup: Wish I was your neighbor!



Thats Ok I found out he live like 40 minutes from me.. Breakin in as I type....



Coach


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

The straights that combine to be 8 lane wide just kills me still. I HAVE to do that. Looking great! Can't wait to see the next set of pictures!

~Sean


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

coach61 said:


> Thats Ok I found out he live like 40 minutes from me.. Breakin in as I type....
> 
> 
> 
> Coach


BTW Coach, I should have picked up all those cars when I first thought about it. By the time I got there the next day he was down to 3. Guess 9 bucks for new SRTs is too good of a deal. (whoops, end hijack)


----------

